# Stretching out a trailer?



## mightymite45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a 14 ft. Jon boat that came with a trailer that seems to short for it,(at least three ft of boat is hanging off of trailer). Been trying to find some rectangle tubing to lengthen trailer to give support to boat, but can't find any that will slide over 2x3 tubing. What would be a good solution or source to fix my problem? Thanks in advance to all that can help!


----------



## azekologi (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the trailer? If we can see what we're working with, we may be able to come up with some other options that may work for you. :wink:


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Currently I don't know how to upload photos, but will when I learn how to.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 17, 2011)

Remove the coupling and weld a piece of 2"x3" steel tube on to the tongue.


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to add to the back of the trailer but I don't know where to get the 2x3 tubing from. Any ideas where it can be bought?


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 18, 2011)

TRY WWW.SPEEDYMETALS.COM I HAVE USED THEM FOR ALUMINUM IN THE PAST WAS VERY HAPPY WITH THE SERVICE BUT IT IS A LIL PRICY, GOOD LUCK


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it a tilt trailer? I stretched mine 4' buy buying a longer piece of tubing then strectching the tongue. There was only one big bolt and a pin holding it together. Hope this helps Todd


----------



## Spook (Jul 26, 2011)

kinda of having the same dilema , waiting to see some pics and how you fix it


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 13, 2011)

Try cutting the trailer close to the tongue and then inserting a 3 foot section of square metal tubing that will fit snug but still slide freely into the end of it. Slide the tubing in or out until you are satisfied with the length. Then, drill a couple of holes into the side of the tongue all the way through and into the tubing inside and insert hitch pins to hold it in place. Then, loosen the bracket that holds the winch onto the trailer and slide the winch and bracket up towards the tongue and then winch the boat up until you get the proper support at the rear of the trailer.

And, voila, trailer extended without any welding! :wink:

Oh yeah, this wasn't my idea. I found it on the 'net.

Of course this will only work if you have enough room to slide the winch and bracket up towards the tongue. If not, I guess you could remove the winch and bracket and fasten it to the added tubing.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 13, 2011)

you could get the same size tube and put one of those fancy toung hinges and add what ever you want


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 13, 2011)

mightymite45 said:


> I would like to add to the back of the trailer but I don't know where to get the 2x3 tubing from. Any ideas where it can be bought?




Best place would be a local welding shop.


----------



## Stove Iron (Aug 13, 2011)

Just google your town/city and "fabrication supply" "metal supply" "steel supply" etc.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I went the other way so I could access my winch from the back of my tow vehicle and not even get my feet wet/muddy. I shortened the tongue and then brought the winch as close to the coupler as possible. BTW, this is a 14 footer and the bunks almost make it to the transom.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 27, 2011)

PATRIOT2, isn't that gonna be hard to back the trailer up sharply without hitting the boat on the rear side of the towing vehicle?


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Aug 28, 2011)

I had to move my boat up farther on the trailer which made my tongue too short for backing up sharply. So, I lengthened it which may help you with yours.

Here's pics:


----------

